# Fall Feed Recipes



## hipbee (Sep 11, 2009)

my bees wont take syrup if I mix more than 5 or so drops of wintergreen or spirimint oil per quart, do you just spray your mixture or does the lemongrass entice them to eat it?


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

I feed...no problems with them taking it.


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

Alpha,

Ever mix real pollen into the mix in the fall? Got about 5 lbs and I'm planning to feed some nucs with a home made mix similar to yours.

Wayne


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

I haven't mixed pollen in it as I sell all the pollen I collect at markets but it should work fine in the patties.


----------



## PeeVee (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm interested in these recipes but need to know how much is a"dropper"?


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

About 32 drops in a dropper


----------



## PeeVee (Dec 10, 2009)

Ok, thanks. I wasn't sure there was a standard for dropper size.


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

I guess I should take the time and figure out exactly what the ml measurement on that would be. You can pick up a pack of two droppers at Wal Mart for about a buck fifty in the band aid section.


----------



## PeeVee (Dec 10, 2009)

I might need to go to Wally World in the next couple days so I'll pick up a pair and try the conversion. I seem to remember seeing some place how many drops in 1 ml.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

PeeVee said:


> II seem to remember seeing some place how many drops in 1 ml.


About 20 drops in 1 ml.


----------



## PeeVee (Dec 10, 2009)

Drops per 1ml varies by viscosity of the liquid. Of the answers I have found, the consensus seems to be 20 for water. Whether or not that is a standard seems to depend on who is answering the question.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

Yup - that is for water and other fairly water soluble solutions. If what you are dealing with is very viscous you are going to need to do a few preliminary measurments.


----------



## bee luscious (Nov 28, 2007)

I am wondering what you mix your hfcs mixture what percentage water to hfcs.


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

10% water to hfcs 55. This year I am blending 2-1 sugar with my hfcs 55.


----------



## bee luscious (Nov 28, 2007)

another question where does one get hfcs by passing the middle man. I was told a company out of North Dakota, i am guessing Cargil.


----------



## wildcody (Mar 18, 2010)

HI Alpha 6
Was going to make some patties 5lb but got the powder brewers yeast nobody around me has the liquid, could you tell me how to make them useing the powder brewers yeast? thanks
Terry


----------



## LT (Aug 17, 2006)

I was doing some work at a brewery lasy week. Do you use spent brewers yeast to make the substitute? There are tankers loading some out that is liquid and still has a small amount of alcohol in it. They haul it to another place that dries it out and makes fertilizer, food additives and other uses. Which do you use for bee feed?


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Terry,

I haven't used the dry brewers yeast but a friend of mine did. They didn't take it as well but they did take it. We mixed the brewers yeast with the sugar and then added hot water till we got the consistency we wanted for the patties. I don't have exact measurements on this though but I would start with 3/4 of a cup of dry to 1 cup of liquid brewers yeast as a start.

LT - The stuff I get from the brewers has alcohol in it also, but more important is you have to deactivate it. I bring it to a boil for 15 minutes on in a very large pot. This will cook off most of the alcohol and deactivate it at the same time. Another thing I do is let it sit in the bucket after I get it from the brewers and the alcohol floats to the top and I drain it off before cooking it.


----------



## FreeGrazer (Jun 7, 2010)

what is the reason for the lemongrass oil, spearmint oil, and thyme Oil.


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

rainesridgefarm said:


> 10% water to hfcs 55. This year I am blending 2-1 sugar with my hfcs 55.


If this was facebook I'd 'like' that. We're doing the same.


----------

